# Is it late to take snowboarding lessons?



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Go for it. Anyone can learn to snowboard if you're mildly in shape. You might come out of if with a few bumps and bruises but nothing major. 

Definitely take a couple lessons. How many is up to you. But lessons with a good instructor, like you said, will remove "bad habits" that you may or may not have obtained, though its probably negligible considering you only have a few days under your belt.

Take either a class or private. Private will be tailored to you, so there's that. Pay what you're willing to spend.

I used to instruct beginners and one of the first questions we always ask is "what other sports do you play/do?". Really any sport helps but those that were really into skateboarding/wakeboarding/surfing usually learned faster, because weighting and body movement techniques were already there. Obviously no single sport completely, 100% translates to another but helps with the very basic fundamentals.

I say go for it! Good luck.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

You can absolutely fix any bad habits with a private lesson from a qualified instructor. Whoever told you that you can't is sorely mistaken. Go get those lessons...you'll probably find yourself progressing faster than what you thought.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Do the class. They will put you on the right path with good habits, also demo's and analogies to help you visualize what you should do.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

It's never too late for lessons. The sooner you do them the easier it will become to break bad habits before they really set in.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Too late? You've been out a hand full of times... you're only just beginning .
Take lessons, I'm sure you'll profit. Whenever you think well now, _now_ I can ride, you'll meet new conditions, hit new different more challenging runs and begin to learn again and again. I learn each day I'm out . To get into more challenging runs will be way easier and more fun with proper technique. 

Fighting against "bad habits" is a never ending story IMO. It's importsnt to learn to _know_ what your bad habits are so you can conciously work at/against them. A good instructor will see immediately what you're doing well and what not. You'll get worthy input to work at your skills.

Your experience with windsurfing will help a bit in pow or in very slushy spring conditions. On firm snow, the edging is way more direct. 
Have fun!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

olamalam said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My question is, is it late to take snowboarding lessons?


No. It's never too late to benefit from professional instruction. Even the pros have "coaches", for a reason.



olamalam said:


> once a friend told me that since I learned it by myself, I probably have bad habits already and cant fix them.


It's unlikely that you can rectify poor, self-taught "technique" on your own, HOWEVER, that's what a good lesson should be able to do: teach you the *right* way to do things. You can always tell the instructor about your background/history, and specifically mention that you have already gone snowboarding, but would like to start over and learn more proper technique.



olamalam said:


> But I wanna learn it properly this time. That's why I'm thinking of taking skiing lessons from scratch.


I don't think ski lessons will be very helpful


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

olamalam said:


> Then I have break since I moved to UK (one of the flattest country I've ever seen).


There's at least 5 ski area's in Scotland and a couple in northern England? Alright they range from pretty small to just one lift but the bigger Scottish ones have more than enough for someone at your level and they have loads of snow at the moment.

If you live down south like me then they're a long way but to say the whole UK is flat isn't true. 

Definitely get some lessons. Everybody could do with a lesson. Even pro's have coaches.

There are snow domes all over the UK - sounds like you'd benefit from a private lesson in one of them before you even go to the real thing.


----------



## olamalam (Jan 20, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> There's at least 5 ski area's in Scotland and a couple in northern England? Alright they range from pretty small to just one lift but the bigger Scottish ones have more than enough for someone at your level and they have loads of snow at the moment.
> 
> If you live down south like me then they're a long way but to say the whole UK is flat isn't true.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I was living in London. I know UK is not that flat and living in UK is not an excuse to give break to snowboarding. Don't take it too seriously. 

Now I'm in Turkey, we have bigger mountains here. This weekend I'll go to one of them. And next week I'll be in Grenoble/France for a week.


----------



## olamalam (Jan 20, 2015)

david_z said:


> No. It's never too late to benefit from professional instruction. Even the pros have "coaches", for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unlikely that you can rectify poor, self-taught "technique" on your own, HOWEVER, that's what a good lesson should be able to do: teach you the *right* way to do things. You can always tell the instructor about your background/history, and specifically mention that you have already gone snowboarding, but would like to start over and learn more proper technique.


Thanks for the tips 



david_z said:


> I don't think ski lessons will be very helpful


I think you know what I meant but you are being sarcastic since you are snowboarding fan? 
I enjoyed snowboarding a lot but I thought maybe instead of fighting with my self-thought bad habits, it would be easier to learn a new style properly this time.


----------



## olamalam (Jan 20, 2015)

neni said:


> Too late? You've been out a hand full of times... you're only just beginning .
> Take lessons, I'm sure you'll profit. Whenever you think well now, _now_ I can ride, you'll meet new conditions, hit new different more challenging runs and begin to learn again and again. I learn each day I'm out . To get into more challenging runs will be way easier and more fun with proper technique.
> 
> Fighting against "bad habits" is a never ending story IMO.


As a salsa and contemporary dancer, I know what you mean. I've been taking contemporary classes regularly since 3 years go and before than that I did salsa classes for 3 years. If I could find a better salsa instructor in my area, I would definitely take even more classes. 

And started with a poor instructor, I still couldn't fix my basic step that I learned on day-1! 



neni said:


> Have fun!


thanks


----------



## olamalam (Jan 20, 2015)

sheepstealer said:


> Go for it. Anyone can learn to snowboard if you're mildly in shape. You might come out of if with a few bumps and bruises but nothing major.


Yeah my another concern I forgot to mention is, I injured my shoulder 2 months ago while doing weight lifting. It's not killing me but I'm just afraid if I fall down in an uncomfortable position, it might get worse. 




sheepstealer said:


> I say go for it! Good luck.


thanks


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Skiing? Salsa? Here's hoping you don't run into me from behind.


----------



## olamalam (Jan 20, 2015)

Snow Hound said:


> Skiing? Salsa? Here's hoping you don't run into me from behind.


do you think I will keep spinning while skiing?


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Literally just taught a lady today with basically your history. She had ridden 3 times before trying to teach herself or have friends teach her...she could slide around on her heel side at the beginning of the lesson...and was fully connecting turns and got off the bunny hill by the end of the hour and a half lesson. 

Sometimes all it takes is a little help to help you reach that AH HA moment...from there on out its all gravy...and who doesn't like gravy? :jumping1:


----------

